# Что такое ЛФК



## Яковлев (12 Июл 2007)

Здравствуйте, коллеги!
Хотел бы обсудить тему лечебной физической культуры (ЛФК). 
По моему мнению, этот термин сейчас девальвирован. Как правило, при упоминании ЛФК подразумевается ряд упражнений реабилитационного или профилактического характера. Возможно, это не страшно. Подумаешь, название не нравится. Но я говорю о смысловом наполнении термина. К сожалению, я не нашёл информации о человеке, предложившем это словосочетание. Но думаю, что под ЛФК он подразумевал нечто большее. 

Физическая культура, на мой взгляд, – это способность управления функциями организма. Дыхание, движение, терморегуляция – вот те функции, которые в той или иной мере могут быть осуществляемы произвольно современным человеком. Я имею в виду, что эти функции мы можем осознанно контролировать и совершенствовать. 

Думаю, что такой подход к физической культуре оправдан.
В этом случае, ЛФК приобретает серьёзную смысловую нагрузку. Её задачи вырисовываются более определённо - полное восстановление всех функций организма, а при невозможности восстановления (например, ампутация) – замещение функций.
При таком подходе специалист ЛФК должен обладать практическими знаниями по кинезитерапии, закаливанию, диетотерапии. Это врачебный уровень. 

При современном подходе к проблеме ЛФК, мы имеем метания людей от хатха-йоги к шейпингу и от тайцзи-цюань к аэробике.
Возможно, я что-то не понимаю. 
Ваше мнение?


----------



## Ell (12 Июл 2007)

Яковлев написал(а):


> При современном подходе к проблеме ЛФК, мы имеем метания людей от хатха-йоги к шейпингу и от тайцзи-цюань к аэробике.


Вот с этим утверждением я категорически не согласна. И даже не вижу подтверждения в жизни  
Да и на форуме не единожды звучало, что для реабилитации необходима *прежде всего* именно лечебная физкультура, а не что-то иное.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Июл 2007)

Для инфы...
существует ЛФК 1, 2 и 3 периода...
Поднимите соответствующую литературу и вам станет все понятно...


----------



## Ell (13 Июл 2007)

В настоящее время можно выделить три основных направления в разработке методов ЛФК при заболеваниях позвоночника: а) системы функциональной терапии; б) системы аналитической гимнастики; в) система использования комплексных движений. 
1. Системы функциональной терапии направлены: а) на повышение общей двигательной активности пациента; б) на воспитание у него волевых качеств; в) на стремление преодолевать скованность, овладевать бытовыми навыками, несмотря на двигательные нарушения и деформации в позвоночнике. Методические приемы ЛФК предусматривают общее воздействие на организм пациента и локальное применение различных средств ЛФК на пораженном сегменте. Вместе с тем физические упражнения без учета патологических стереотипов, локальных контрактур, зон нейроостеофиброза и вегетативно-сосудистых нарушений могут усугубить патологическую ситуацию. 

И далее http://med.programx.ru/bb/full/423_pages_7.html


----------



## Яковлев (13 Июл 2007)

Здравствуйте, коллеги!
Ell, Игорь Зинчук - огромное спасибо!
Однако, методики Кабата, Бобатов, Войты, аналитический метод, дыхательная гимнастика, игротерапия, трудотерапия (aktivitaet) и многое другое является составными кинезитерапии (в разных интерпретациях - кинезиотерапия, кинезотерапия и кинезетерапия). 
Я к тому, что ЛФК опущена до уровня восстановления функций движением, хотя предполагаю, что первоначальное её значение было иным (не нашёл информации). 
Нет ли у Вас ссылок о начальном применении этого термина? В поисковике на запрос "история ЛФК" ничего толкового не было.
Прошу прощения за беспокойство.


----------



## Ell (13 Июл 2007)

Господин Яковлев, честно говоря, сейчас недостаток времени огромный, посему не могу дать Вам конкретные ссылки.
Но! Насколько я помню (извините за возможную оплошность), термин "ЛФК" был введен году в 1928, заменив кинезиотерапию и т.п.
Поищите  
Если не найдёте, сообщайте, может в выходные найду минутку для более подробного обсуждения термина и задач ЛФК.


----------



## Яковлев (13 Июл 2007)

Спасибо, Ell!
Чувствую дискомфорт, от того, что отвлекаю Вас. Однако, возможно такая тема заинтересует и других форумчан.


----------



## Ell (13 Июл 2007)

Г-н Яковлев, касаемо меня не переживайте  
ЛФК - это вообще мой образ жизни  Так почему не поговорить 

Добавлено через 11 часов 3 минуты 
Вот, почитайте, может быть интересно будет  

http://www.medmassage.ru/popov.doc

http://www.poyasnica.ru/index.php?page=lfk


----------

